# Melo 3 + Ccell 0.9



## ettiennedj (1/6/16)

Hi All,

Need some help please. Got my Melo 3 and Ccell 0.9 ohm coils on Monday and all went well for two days but this afternoon started getting the worst dry hits from the Ccell.

Vaping on Table Mountain by World Wonders which is a 70/30 juice. Removed the coil , re-primed etc and still getting bad dry hits after 3 - 4 pulls. Weird thing is that it's only now after two days....

Think the coil might be part of the bad batch? Any other ideas/recommendations? 

Also a question re the Melo 3, when vaping you don't see any air bubbles coming from the Coil. Due to the construction of the tank is it possible that the bubbles may get stuck between the coil and the chimney (tube)? 

@Rob Fisher , you're valuable input will be greatly appreciated as you are the most experienced person with the ceramics.


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/6/16)

@ettiennedj first question... where did you get your 0.9 cCell coils from? 
Also you are firing the mod at 30 watts or less right?
You MUST see bubbles after a few hits. If you are not seeing bubbles there is an issue.
Sounds like you may have dud coils... get a pack from Sir Vape because I have tested coils from three different packets of theirs and they are all 100% fine!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (1/6/16)

I did not notice any bubbles when I primed HRHs' coil in the Melo 3 the other day, but the juice level certainly dropped. As I have not been vaping it, do not know it one gets bubbles when vaping. HRH has not complained at all. However, the other day she was away for the night with the Melo 3 Mini just after I had primed it. She only vaped on it the next morning and complained of dry hits, but when she got back home it was perfectly fine and has since been problem free. Weird these coils. Hope yours come right. BTW Table Mountain is my favourite dessert juice.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ettiennedj (1/6/16)

@Rob Fisher , got them from h2vape. Owner said that they are the new batch.

Fired yesterday on 30 watts then lowered by 1w increments to 27 today and same story. Strange thing that it only started now after two days and not even 2 tanks later.

Will take you up on the advice and order some from Sir Vape. Much appreciated, thanks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/6/16)

Mmmm strange it took 2 days to become an issue... I have 5 tanks with 0.9 coils and they range from over a 100 refills to brand new and not one gives me so much as a hint of a dry hit and I vape hard...

Just a thought... when you get a dry hit loosen the top cap and keep an eye on the coil and see if there are bubbles... the Gemini tank has an issue with airlock and just wanna check you are not having the same issue? I have 3 Melo Tanks and they have not given me a moments problem so I'm just grabbing at straws.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (1/6/16)

ettiennedj said:


> Hi All,
> Also a question re the Melo 3, when vaping you don't see any air bubbles coming from the Coil. Due to the construction of the tank is it possible that the bubbles may get stuck between the coil and the chimney (tube)?



Now that is a good question ................ sorry I don't have an answer for you.

What I can say with my Melo 3 tank and the 0.9 ohm ceramic I do occasionally see a bubble or two coming from the bottom of the coil head through those slots especially after refilling the tank.
I have not had any dry hits yet ( s t u p i d! ) and my coils came from Sir Vape.

Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveH (2/6/16)

Here's a pic showing a couple of bubbles that came from the 'slot'.



Dave

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (2/6/16)

@ettiennedj
I am still intrigued by you question about the bubbles being trapped.

I have had a look at my Melo 3 Mini (the one that came with the Pico).
There is a seal (of some sorts) at the top of the cylinder (where the top of the coil head sits) so it does seem feasible that the bubbles could get trapped.
However if there is a (even a tiny) gap then they won't get trapped.

What I have noticed whilst messing around with the Melo 3 Mini the cCell coil head can and does unscrew from the base, if this is left and the base to tank is assembled the coil head will be forced too firmly into the seal.
What I suggest is remove the tank bottom with the coil and just make sure the coil is snugly screwed home. Then reassemble.

I have no idea if it will help - just a suggestion 
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (2/6/16)

I got my Melo III and 0.9ohm coils from Sirvape on Monday. Also started getting dry hits last night. Only firing at 20W. Will try the top cap loosening trick.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ettiennedj (2/6/16)

Thanks All, appreciate the responses. I will play around and see what happens. Ordered 3 coils from Sir Vape this morning and hoping to receive them by tomorrow.


----------



## Robert Howes (2/6/16)

Oh jeez I was going to hit the fire button on a few of these tanks as soon as they came back in stock to replace my target and Gemini tanks. Sounds like they have the same issues. I will be watching this thread closely.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jos (2/6/16)

Same issue with my Melo III - just loosen the topcap a bit to release airlock and re-tighten. Generally only happens after a re-fill but once the airlock is released it is a tankful of bliss without any hassles.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/6/16)

OK it seems the Melo III (4ml version) has two issues... it too suffers from an airlock issue (like the Gemini Tank does) because after seeing one or two people complaining about dry hits I also started getting it on my one tank last night. Loosening the juice fill cap releases the bubbles and returns the tank to it's former glory... it has only happened on the one tank and the other tank continues to perform perfectly.

And the tank with the airlock issue tonight dumped the tank of juice while it was standing doing nothing just like the other Melo III tank did to me a few days ago... WTF!

I can't work out why the Gemini and Melo III get the same airlock issue sometimes? Also why on earth the Melo III sometimes just decides to dump a tank of juice...

So far the only trouble free ceramic driven tanks with decent flavour are the Melo III Mini, the ProTank 4 and the Vaporesso ORC... but let's not celebrate just yet... it's early days still for the ProTank 4 and ORC!


----------



## kyle_redbull (2/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK it seems the Melo III (4ml version) has two issues... it too suffers from an airlock issue (like the Gemini Tank does) because after seeing one or two people complaining about dry hits I also started getting it on my one tank last night. Loosening the juice fill cap releases the bubbles and returns the tank to it's former glory... it has only happened on the one tank and the other tank continues to perform perfectly.
> 
> And the tank with the airlock issue tonight dumped the tank of juice while it was standing doing nothing just like the other Melo III tank did to me a few days ago... WTF!
> 
> ...


How is the cerabis uncle Rob? I understand the flavour isn't quite there but to get rid of the hassles currently being experienced is this tank nit the safer option with the most consistent ceramic coils?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/6/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> How is the cerabis uncle Rob? I understand the flavour isn't quite there but to get rid of the hassles currently being experienced is this tank nit the safer option with the most consistent ceramic coils?



The flavour on the Cerabis isn't nearly as good as the cCell @kyle_redbull. Despite the glitches the cCell 0.9Ω still rules.


----------



## kyle_redbull (2/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> The flavour on the Cerabis isn't nearly as good as the cCell @kyle_redbull. Despite the glitches the cCell 0.9Ω still rules.


Is it really that worth it going to the ends of the world to try find that perfect vape and Flavour? Maybe I'm questioning this due to the fact that I have not tried it as of yet... but this will change soon thanks to you uncle Rob.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/6/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Is it really that worth it going to the ends of the world to try find that perfect vape and Flavour? Maybe I'm questioning this due to the fact that I have not tried it as of yet... but this will change soon thanks to you uncle Rob.



Yes indeed it is worth going to the ends of the earth to find the perfect flavour... that's my life quest right now. And yes there is the odd glitch but any of the following tanks with a decent cCell will give you that perfection (especially if the tank is filled with XXX)... Target, Gemini, Melo III Mini, Melo III 4ml and ORC.


----------



## kyle_redbull (2/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes indeed it is worth going to the ends of the earth to find the perfect flavour... that's my life quest right now. And yes there is the odd glitch but any of the following tanks with a decent cCell will give you that perfection (especially if the tank is filled with XXX)... Target, Gemini, Melo III Mini, Melo III 4ml and ORC.


As per our chat on Facebook recently I am hoping that the ccells change my mind soon. I'm so glad VM is now being rolled out to the local vendors now I can finally try the famous XXX 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShamZ (2/6/16)

I am also having some bad luck with this. Finally (think intentionally) burnt out my .3ohm coil so I could try another CCell tonight. Primed, but getting dry hits once I vape what is absorbed by the coil. Hmmm, I think definitely airlock issue. Loosening the top cap slightly seems to make a difference.

@Rob Fisher , I think the leak may have possibly been due to the coil coming loose. @DaveH has mentioned this issue in this thread and I think it may be the cause, my previous CCell did that often but thankfully always picked it up in time.

Come to think of it, I think I replaced a perfectly good CCell because of the airlock issue.

Anyway, I am now enjoying my 3rd tank of 6mg XXX at 30W in half an hour on my CCell, happy days

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/6/16)

ShamZ said:


> I think the leak may have possibly been due to the coil coming loose. @DaveH has mentioned this issue in this thread and I think it may be the cause, my previous CCell did that often but thankfully always picked it up in time.



That's what I thought it might be... but not the case... opened it up to clean and check it and the coil was still in tight... I have a feeling it's related to the airlock... but of course I could be wrong...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShamZ (2/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> That's what I thought it might be... but not the case... opened it up to clean and check it and the coil was still in tight... I have a feeling it's related to the airlock... but of course I could be wrong...


Ah crap. I am sure you will figure it out though. Thanks for all the efforts in this flavour endeavour Mr Fisher.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (3/6/16)

ettiennedj said:


> Hi All,
> Due to the construction of the tank is it possible that the bubbles may get stuck between the coil and the chimney (tube)?



The answer is yes a few bubbles can get stuck between the coil and the chimney tube due to the 'top hat' seal. 
However I doubt it has any significant effect on the operation of the coil. When the coil is heated and the liquid is drawn through the ceramic to the coil to be vaporized any air or bubble will be drawn through as well.(I think). 
All sounds a bit strange, I'll draw a picture 
Dave


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/16)

Update on the Melo III 4ml... I think the juice dumping is when the cap is loose... I had loosened the juice fill last night because I think I was getting an airlock... and I left it loose and this morning again the tank dumped it's contents onto the Snow Wolf.  I have screwed the cap on tight and it's vaping fine.


----------



## Spydro (3/6/16)

On my first Melo III Mini tank I actually over tightened the top fill cap the first time I filled it and put a permanent groove in it's seal. No airlock, dry hits, no leaks for doing so even though I now just barely touch and snug the top fill cap to it's seal. I could replace the seal, the tanks comes with an extra. But this works so no need to at this point. Lesson learned the other Melo tank done with the touch and snug fit since new has never air locked, gave a dry hit or leaked. Have more Melo tanks inbound.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (3/6/16)

I've noticed on my Melo 3 using normal 0.3 kanthal and cotton coils everytime I vape I see air bubbles especially if I take long deep pulls. Maybe it's a issue with the melo tanks

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (3/6/16)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ShamZ (3/6/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Those bubbles are good, your coil is saturating with ejuice again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShamZ (3/6/16)

I


Rob Fisher said:


> Update on the Melo III 4ml... I think the juice dumping is when the cap is loose... I had loosened the juice fill last night because I think I was getting an airlock... and I left it loose and this morning again the tank dumped it's contents onto the Snow Wolf.  I have screwed the cap on tight and it's vaping fine.


I told you that you would figure the leak out!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (3/6/16)

ShamZ said:


> Those bubbles are good, your coil is saturating with ejuice again.


Thanks @ShamZ so would this not be the same for the ccells then?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveH (3/6/16)

ettiennedj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Also a question re the Melo 3, when vaping you don't see any air bubbles coming from the Coil. Due to the construction of the tank is it possible that the bubbles may get stuck between the coil and the chimney (tube)?


Just to go back to @ettiennedj question more for me really.

Showing the coil head and top hat seal.



Showing the top hat fitted to coil head 



This is a sketch showing the trapped air.


I don't think the trapped air will have much effect on the vaping efficiency of the coil. Any small amount of tipping will move the juice and air, as well as normal vaping will tend to pull it through the ceramic along with the juice.
Dave


----------



## ShamZ (3/6/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Thanks @ShamZ so would this not be the same for the ccells then?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


It should be. 

If it is bubbling like yours after a drag, that is not an issue. 

Most of my coils and RBAs will bubble when working properly. My current CCell does not bubble at all but is still drinking juice so there is no issue.

I think the bubbles our ceramic comrades are speaking about is when you open up the top cap slightly and release the vacuum, but even then once it bubbles it is absorbing juice properly and works.

Or did I miss something about "bad bubbles"? I'm sorry if I did, have not browsed the forum properly today.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

